# 3 cách nhẹ nhàng khiến con “đầu hàng” trước những trận ăn vạ



## thanhdanh7724 (28/1/21)

_3 cách nhẹ nhàng khiến con “đầu hàng” trước những trận ăn vạ, Ương bướng, ăn vạ là tình trạng không còn lạ gì ở các bé nhỏ. Đó luôn là điều khiến ba mẹ đau đầu và muốn “nổi điên”. Nhưng từ hôm nay, hãy thử áp dụng 3 cách khiến con ngừng ăn vạ sau đây nhé!_ 

Bài Viết: 3 cách nhẹ nhàng khiến con “đầu hàng” trước những trận ăn vạ




Hệ thống trường mầm non Worldkids​WORLDKIDS 1 (Tạm ngưng hoạt động từ ngày 01/01/2021 và chuyển sang cơ sở mới)
Địa chỉ: 10/3 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, P.DaKao, Q.1, TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: (028) 73 00 55 99 ext:1 Hotline:0909 89 77 22
WORLDKIDS 2
Địa chỉ: 616/36A Lê Đức Thọ, P.15, Q.Gò Vấp, TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: (028) 73 00 55 99 ext:2 Hotline:0909 164 160
WORLDKIDS 3
(WIS1) Địa chỉ: 616/36B Lê Đức Thọ, P.15, Q.Gò Vấp, TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: (028) 73 00 55 99 ext:3 Hotline:0909 940 160
WORLDKIDS 4
Địa chỉ: 730/18 Lê Đức Thọ, P.15, Q.Gò Vấp, TP.Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: (028) 73 00 55 99 ext:4 Hotline:0909 77 81 80
WORLDKIDS 5/ WIS2
Địa chỉ: 697 Lê Trọng Tấn, P.Bình Hưng Hòa, Q. Bình Tân, TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: (028) 73 00 55 99 ext:5 Hotline:0909 33 90 84
WORLDKIDS 6
 Địa chỉ: B0.08 Fresca Riverside, Đường số 6, P.Bình Chiểu, Q.Thủ Đức, TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: (028) 73 00 55 99 ext:6 Hotline:0902 451 246
WORLDKIDS 7 (WIS3)
Địa chỉ: L0.03 C/cư Happy Valley, P. Tân Phong, Quận 7, TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: (028) 73 00 55 99 ext:7 Hotline:090 11 989 44
Website: https://worldkids.edu.vn
Fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/MamNonWorldkids
Email: info@worldkids.edu.vn/info@wis.edu.vn
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3k-MkeXPsK8rX-KOCBSafw
Hotline: 0901198944
Phụ huynh góp ý: 1900 63 64 17
#worldkids #truongmamnon


----------



## Lan Anh (13/9/21)

Gia đình là cái nôi của mỗi người. Môi trường gia đình và phương pháp giáo dục con khác nhau sẽ đào tạo ra những người con có tính cách, hành vi và nhận thức của trẻ khác nhau.
Một khía cạnh rất nhỏ trong vấn đề giáo dục con cái đó là kiểm soát con dùng máy tính một cách tự động, linh hoạt, không gò bó con. Cái này hẳn nhiều mẹ thắc mắc phải không ạ.
Em cũng có con nhỏ nên em cung đau đầu tìm hiều nhiều cách, nhiều phương pháp. Thì vô tình em biết đến phần mềm diệt web đen Vapu. Cái phần mềm này nó giúp mình chặn web đen, game online hoặc những trang web bất kỳ mà mình không muốn con mình tiếp xúc đến. Phần mềm còn giúp khóa máy tính theo giờ, khóa trang web theo giờ, chụp màn hình thường xuyên, để từ đó giúp mình khi rảnh rỗi có thể kiểm tra lại xem con đã xem những gì trong khi nghịch điện thoại và máy tính.
Các mom cứ lên Search gg Phần mềm Vapu là có bản dùng thử đó các mom ạ


----------

